# locale /etc/profile settato ma nn và...[RISOLTO]

## matttions

Ho reinstallato gentoo e sono passato dalla ~x86 alla x86, smascherando qualche pacchetto ......

Ora devo risettare il locale .....

Allora ho seguito la guida che dichiara di aggiungere al

```
/etc/profile
```

la linea

```
export LANG="it_IT@euro"
```

E questo è stato fatto .....

Tuttavia quando dò 

```
locale
```

l'output della bash è il seguente ...

```
the_tux root # locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=it_IT@euro

LC_CTYPE="it_IT@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT@euro"

LC_TIME="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT@euro"

LC_PAPER="it_IT@euro"

LC_NAME="it_IT@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL=

```

Tra l'altro ... 

il kernel è correttamente compilato..

e quando compilo qualcosa ho quest'altro messaggio di warning 

```

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "39",

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LC_CTYPE = "it_IT@euro",

        LANG = "it_IT@euro"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

```

idee ...?

----------

## MonsterMord

##### LOCALIZZAZIONE #####

Aggiungere la localizzazione italiana:

```

# vi /etc/locales.build

    it_IT/ISO-8859-1

    it_IT@euro/ISO-8859-15

    it_IT.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

### UTF-8 ###

```

# vi /etc/env.d/02locale

    LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

    MM_CHARSET="UTF-8"

# localedef -i it_IT -f UTF-8 it_IT.UTF-8

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# vi ~/.bashrc

    case $TERM in

        linux)

            /usr/bin/unicode_start "lat9w-16"

        ;;

    esac

```

### ISO8859-15 ###

```

# vi /etc/env.d/02locale

    LANG="it_IT@euro"

    LC_CTYPE="it_IT@euro"

    MM_CHARSET="ISO-8859-15"

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

```

### LOCALIZZAZIONE PACCHETTI ###

```

# vi /etc/make.conf

    LINGUAS="it"

    LANGUAGE="39"

```

----------

## matttions

Avevo già fatto tutto .... ed ho anche ricominciato da capo 

tuttavia ancora lo strano errore ....

Non è che per caso non ho installati i pacchetti del locale?

Qualcuno sà quali sono?

Da una rapida ricerca nel portage ho visto che c'era 

```
dev-perl/Locale-gettext
```

 ..

non era installato ed l'ho installato .. ma niente da fare .....

non funziona ...

A tra l'altro l'output classico di ogni programma che avvio è 

```

(process:27911): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

```

Ho seguito la guida per emergere le glibc con le userlocales attivate ...

avrò fatto casino ?

Il mio locale.build era [quando ho emerso le glibc] 

```
it_IT/ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8/UTF-8

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Perche' non scrivere un bel howto sulla localizzazione? La documentazione non la trovo piu' sul sito ufficiale (almeno in italiano)

----------

## matttions

Infatti tutti i suggerimenti dati da MonsterMord sono una raccolta di tutti i vari post sulla localizzazione che ci sono sul forum [almeno sezione italiana]

La famosa guida alla localizzazione sta sotto la sezione Desktop 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

E cmq suggerisce solo di mettere 

```
 export LANG="it_IT@euro" 
```

 nell /etc/profile .... ma da me nn và ....

Tutti i programmi mi cono che le mie librerie C nn supportano il locale ...

ed ho la versione stabile ...

Non è che forse devo smascherare la vesione instabile x ottenere questo tipo di featurers [dico l'utilizzo delle userlocales ..?]

----------

## matttions

RISOLTO !!!!!

 :Very Happy: 

Per nn scrivere le cose 18 volte vi linko la soluzione che ho scritto in un altro forum ...

Se credete che conviene scriverla anche quà mi darò da fare con un pò di copia incolla.

http://www.opensourcemania.it/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=4501&sid=5fb1f09269035ad99a76b293bff0a7a5#4500

----------

## randomaze

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Se credete che conviene scriverla anche quà mi darò da fare con un pò di copia incolla.

 

Beh in generale potrebbe essere utile  :Wink: 

Anche se la cosa più utile sarebbe una guida definitiva raccattando i vari pezzi di MonsterMord e unendoli con le tue scoperte/prove  :Wink: 

----------

## matttions

Cmq io credo che i veri passi importanti per una corretta localizzazione [che almeno ho riscontrato sulla mia gentoo-box .. siano]

1) aggiungere la linea 

```
 export LANG = it_IT@euro
```

 nel 

```
/etc/profile
```

Poi qui la situazione si dirama [da prendere con le pinze xchè sto facendo illazioni con pochissimi dati]

CASO 1 :Non utilizzo la use specifica delle glibc userlocales -->

Posso tranquillamente emergere ed avrò il sistema localizzato [Non Testato --> non sono sicuro] ...

Tuttavia è da notare che compilerò tutti i locale .

CASO 2: Utilizzo la use specifica delle glibc userlocales -->

Setto la variabile 

```
bash #vi /etc/portage/package.use

sys-libs/glibc userlocales
```

Setto il file

```
vi /etc/locale.build

# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8/UTF-8

it_IT@euro/ISO-8859-15 

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

Infine cecco la versione delle glibc ...

Allora quella della branca stabile [oggi] è la

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1
```

Ok questa nn funziona ..

mentre la versione 

```
~x86
```

la 

```
sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102
```

funziona --> tutto il sistema viene perfettamente localizzato ...

Importante anche il file di localizzazione dei pacchetti nel 

/etc/make.conf 

```
##IMPOSTAZIONE LINGUA

LANGUAGE ="39"

LINGUAS="it"

```

e poi la localizzazione nel kernel ..

mat

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Hum, la cosa Sembra funzionare qui sulla mia gentoo, ma gnome/nautilus poi mi da strani problemi,

sospetto che siano legati al numero limitato di localizzazioni. Cerco di ritrovare un

locales.build nuovo di pacca e vi faccio sapere, visto che sto sperimentando il ramo instabile e 

presto potreste avere anche voi questi problemi.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Non sono riuscito a capire se i bugs dipendevano dalla localizzazione o meno,

fatto sta che sembro averli solo io. Passato a KDE, un po piu' leno ma molto

piu' stabile.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> ##### LOCALIZZAZIONE #####
> 
> Aggiungere la localizzazione italiana:
> 
> ```
> ...

 ho fatto tutto questo, ma non mi funziona il tasto dell'euro. Qualche idea?

----------

## Bengio

ho scritto questo, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298829.html ,spero sia utile

Bengio

----------

